# the tragedy of the commons = η τραγωδία των κοινών (αγαθών)



## nickel (Oct 25, 2010)

Όρος παλιός, κάπως ξεθωριασμένος, των οικονομικών της οικολογίας (όχι, το «c» είναι πεζό όταν δεν είναι σε τίτλο· δεν σημαίνει «τραγωδία της Βουλής των Κοινοτήτων»).

Στη Wikipedia υπάρχει πλούσια και κατατοπιστική περιγραφή του όρου και της συζήτησης που προκάλεσε η θεωρία και της κριτικής που έγινε. Υπάρχει λήμμα και στην ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια. Για εδώ, αποσπώ μια πρώτη περιγραφή από το πρωτότυπο άρθρο του εισηγητή της θεωρίας (του 1968): 

The tragedy of the commons develops in this way. Picture a pasture open to all. It is to be expected that each herdsman will try to keep as many cattle as possible on the commons. Such an arrangement may work reasonably satisfactorily for centuries because tribal wars, poaching, and disease keep the numbers of both man and beast well below the carrying capacity of the land. Finally, however, comes the day of reckoning, that is, the day when the long-desired goal of social stability becomes a reality. At this point, the inherent logic of the commons remorselessly generates tragedy. 

As a rational being, each herdsman seeks to maximize his gain. Explicitly or implicitly, more or less consciously, he asks, "What is the utility to me of adding one more animal to my herd?" This utility has one negative and one positive component. 

1) The positive component is a function of the increment of one animal. Since the herdsman receives all the proceeds from the sale of the additional animal, the positive utility is nearly +1. 

2) The negative component is a function of the additional overgrazing created by one more animal. Since, however, the effects of overgrazing are shared by all the herdsmen, the negative utility for any particular decision-making herdsman is only a fraction of -1. 

Adding together the component partial utilities, the rational herdsman concludes that the only sensible course for him to pursue is to add another animal to his herd. And another; and another.... But this is the conclusion reached by each and every rational herdsman sharing a commons. Therein is the tragedy. Each man is locked into a system that compels him to increase his herd without limit--in a world that is limited. Ruin is the destination toward which all men rush, each pursuing his own best interest in a society that believes in the freedom of the commons. Freedom in a commons brings ruin to all. 

Some would say that this is a platitude. Would that it were! In a sense, it was learned thousands of years ago, but natural selection favors the forces of psychological denial. The individual benefits as an individual from his ability to deny the truth even though society as a whole, of which he is a part, suffers. 

Education can counteract the natural tendency to do the wrong thing, but the inexorable succession of generations requires that the basis for this knowledge be constantly refreshed.​
Η θεωρία έχει ενδιαφέρον, για συζήτηση σε πολιτικό νήμα, αλλά εδώ με ενδιαφέρει πώς θα αποδοθεί ο όρος, επειδή βλέπω ότι κυκλοφορούν του κόσμου οι αποδόσεις.

Η ταλαιπωρία αρχίζει με το ουσιαστικό *common*, που εδώ χρησιμοποιείται με τη σημασία *κοινοτικό λιβάδι*, *κοινόχρηστο λιβάδι* (και *κοινοτικές γαίες* στον πληθυντικό). _Common_ είναι και η αλάνα που έχουν οι δυτικοί στη μέση ενός χωριού ή μιας συνοικίας, όχι «κοινοτικό άλσος» όπως το έχει η Ματζέντα, αλλά υπαίθριος δημοτικός / κοινοτικός / κοινόχρηστος χώρος για παιχνίδια και αραλίκι. Έχει αρκετά _commons_ η Wikipedia για τον όρο και τις σημασίες του διαχρονικά, μαζί με καλές φωτογραφίες.

Για τα δημόσια κτήματα, ο δικός μας Αστικός Κώδικας γράφει: 

Άρθρο 966, περί των εκτός συναλλαγής πραγμάτων: «πράγματα εκτός συναλλαγής είναι τα κοινά τοις πάσι, τα της κοινής χρήσεως και τα προωρισμένα εις εξυπηρέτησιν δημοσίων, δημοτικών, κοινοτικών ή θρησκευτικών σκοπών».
Άρθρο 967, περί κοινοχρήστων: «κοινής χρήσεως πράγματα είναι ιδία τα ελευθέρως και αενάως ρέοντα ύδατα, αι οδοί, αι πλατείαι, οι αιγιαλοί, οι λιμένες και όρμοι, αι όχθαι πλευσίμων ποταμών, αι μεγάλαι λίμναι και αι όχθαι αυτών».
Άρθρο 968, περί κυριότητος κοινοχρήστων: «τα κοινής χρήσεως πράγματα, εφ' όσον δεν ανήκουσιν εις δήμον ή κοινότητα ή ο νόμος δεν ορίζει άλλως, ανήκουσιν εις το Δημόσιον».
Αλλά και η θεωρία για τα _commons_ δεν σταματά στα κοινοτικά λιβάδια, αλλά περνά σε άλλα κοινά ή κοινόκτητα ή κοινόχρηστα αγαθά.

Στη Wikipedia, στο λήμμα *The commons* διαβάζουμε:
The commons is terminology referring to resources that are collectively owned or shared between or among populations. These resources are said to be "held in common" and can include everything from natural resources and land to software. (ΣΝ: Υπάρχει και το Wikipedia Commons.) [...] The commons were traditionally defined as the elements of the environment - forests, atmosphere, rivers, fisheries or grazing land - that are shared, used and enjoyed by all. Today, the commons are also understood within a cultural sphere. These commons include literature, music, arts, design, film, video, television, radio, information, software and sites of heritage. The commons can also include ‘public goods’ such as public space, public education, health and the infrastructure that allows our society to function (such as electricity or water delivery systems). There also exists the ‘life commons’, e.g. the human genome.​
Υπάρχει και χωριστό λήμμα για *common good* με διάκριση των _common goods_ (=κοινά αγαθά) από τα _public goods_ (=δημόσια αγαθά).

Το αποτέλεσμα αυτής της απλόχερης προσφοράς όρων είναι να έχουμε και άλλες τόσες αποδόσεις για την Τραγωδία. Στη Βικιπαίδεια έχουμε _Τραγωδία των κοινών_, αλλά δεν βοηθά η γενική πληθυντικού. Νομίζεις, άλλωστε, ότι είναι επίθετο και περιμένεις να πέσει η άλλη παντόφλα, το υπόλοιπο της φράσης, σαν εκείνα τα βιντεάκια με τα σαρδάμ: κοινών… τι; Κοινών γυναικών; Κοινών θνητών; Και _τα κοινά_, σαν ουσιαστικό, είναι αυτά με τα οποία ασχολούμαστε (public affairs, matters of public interest).

Αλλά ακόμα και το ακριβές, αν πάμε με τον Αστικό Κώδικα, _Τραγωδία των κοινοχρήστων_, σαν πρόβλημα των ενοίκων πολυκατοικίας ακούγεται.

Το ακριβές θα ήταν _Τραγωδία των κοινοτικών εκτάσεων_ ή _των κοινοτικών λιβαδιών_, αλλά δεν το έχει πει κανένας, και το θεωρώ περιοριστικό αν θέλουμε να διευρύνουμε τη συζήτηση. Από τα διάφορα άλλα που κυκλοφορούν σκέφτομαι να προτιμήσω την *Τραγωδία των κοινών αγαθών* για τον τίτλο. Σαφές, ξεκάθαρο. Όπως και σε περυσινό άρθρο της Ε, «Η Κοπεγχάγη, το περιβάλλον και η τραγωδία των κοινών αγαθών».


----------



## sarant (Oct 25, 2010)

Όσο διάβαζα το αγγλικό, προσανατολιζόμουν προς το "κοινών αγαθών" ή "κοινόχρηστων πόρων"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2010)

Από τα λίγα που διάβασα στο άρθρο της γουίκης και το αδελφό της γερμανικής βίκεν, σχημάτισα την εντύπωση ότι τόσο ο πρωτοπόρος της ιδέας, William Forster Lloyd όσο και ο Garrett Hardin είχαν ας το πούμε, sui generis πολιτικές απόψεις.

Σκέφτομαι λοιπόν κατά πόσο αυτό το commons είναι μια περισσότερο ή λιγότερο έμμεση αναφορά στους commoners (περισσότερο, θα έλεγα) που, ενώ στα αγγλικά είναι πιθανότατα παρούσα με τη σύνδεση commons-commoners, στα ελληνικά εξαφανίζεται εντελώς όταν πάμε στα κοινά αγαθά.

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω κάποια καλύτερη πρόταση. Ίσως η _Τραγωδία των πολλών (ανθρώπων)/των μαζών και των κοινών αγαθών_, αλλά προσθέτει στη μετάφραση κάτι που φαινομενικά δεν υπάρχει στο πρωτότυπο.


----------



## Themis (Oct 25, 2010)

Κι εμένα ο νους μου σε κοινά αγαθά και κοινόχρηστους πόρους πηγαίνει. Η ρίζα υποθέτω ότι θα βρίσκεται στην ιστορική διαδικασία της περίφραξης των κοινόχρηστων εκτάσεων. Είναι όντως δύσκολο να χρησιμοποιηθεί το "κοινόκτητος", ένας δηλαδή αυστηρός προσδιορισμός ιδιοκτησιακού καθεστώτος, γιατί η έννοια περιορίζεται πολύ. Επίσης, η μετάφραση των commons θα πρέπει να μπορεί να καλύψει και χρήσεις όπως: The Petroleum Commons ή The Commons of the Future. Building Blocks for a Commons-based Society.
Αξίζει ίσως να παρατεθούν οι τρεις πρώτες παράγραφοι του δεύτερου κειμένου:


> In many times and in many areas, production was organized around a pool of commons — resources that were jointly used and managed by a community of people, according to somecommunity-defined rules. In many societies, water, air, forests and land have traditionally been “in the commons. ” They were managed and used by larger or smaller groups of people, but they could never become private property in the modern sense of the word, with an extensive bundle of exclusive property rights granted to the property owner.
> 
> To give but one example, large parts of European agriculture were organized around a system of open fields during the Middle Ages. Each village had several large unfenced fields that were farmed by the families of the village. Each family was randomly allocated several stripes of fields to farm for their own usage; each family got stripes in different areas and the random allocation process was regularly repeated to avoid families ending up with only god or only bad land. The heavy plows and the oxen pulling them were also often shared by several families; and the livestock of all families grazed on common pasture lands.
> 
> Contrary to the myth spread by Garrett Hardin in his “Tragedy of the Commons” article, commons were not “anything goes” areas which anybody could use and abuse at will. Rather, there were community-defined rules stipulating how a commons could be used, protecting it from overuse, privatization and other forms of damage. The eventual demise of commons-based systems was due to a systematic process of “enclosure”: of driving away the villagers from the commons and privatizing the formerly common resources. The commons did not collapse, they were “stolen,” as common sentiment at that time expressed it.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2013)

Στο νέο βιβλίο του, _Το αόρατο ρήγμα_, ο Αρ. Δοξιάδης χρησιμοποίησε τη φράση «τραγωδία του κοινού αγρού» (βλ. στην τελ. παράγραφο από το απόσπασμα που δημοσιεύεται εδώ).


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 30, 2015)

...
Να θέσω υπόψη σας ότι γίνονται όλο και περισσότεροι οι συγγραφείς, πανεπιστημιακοί, εκπαιδευτικοί, ερευνήτριες και ερευνητές και πολλοί άλλοι που μεταφράζουν τα _commons_ ως _κοινά_ (ουσιαστικό). 

Πρώτη δική μου επαφή, από αυτό το βιβλίο: _Κοινά, περιφράξεις και κρίσεις_.
Εδώ, πράγματι, δένει μια χαρά αυτή η απόδοση. Αντίθετα, θα ήταν μεγάλη... τραγωδία η χρήση της περίφρασης _κοινά αγαθά_, γιατί πρόκειται για κεντρική έννοια και η λέξη επαναλαμβάνεται πάμπολλες φορές.

Σχετικές δημοσιεύσεις στο Διαδίκτυο:

Τα Κοινά (Το Περιοδικό)
Το ομότιμο μανιφέστο (σ. 31)
Κοινά (Βικιπαίδεια)
Τα Κοινά, η Wikipedia και η Εκπαίδευση 
Οικοκοινότητες & τα Κοινά


Αναφορικά με την εδραιωμένη σημασία (δημόσιες υποθέσεις / ζητήματα), νομίζω ότι η απόσταση είναι... μια (εννοιολογική) περίφραξη δρόμος.


----------



## Themis (May 1, 2015)

Έχεις δίκιο, Ντόμινε. Η απόδοση "κοινά" έχει εδραιωθεί, και η τρέχουσα χρήση της δεν επιτρέπει σημασιολογικό περιορισμό. Στη θεωρία του Χάρντιν όμως (όπου, με λίγα λόγια, πολλοί Ροβινσώνες μοιράζονται έναν πεπερασμένο Παρασκευά), δεν βλέπω να έχει πρόβλημα η απόδοση που μπήκε στον τίτλο του νήματος.


----------



## dominotheory (May 9, 2015)

Themis said:


> Στη θεωρία του Χάρντιν όμως (όπου, με λίγα λόγια, πολλοί Ροβινσώνες μοιράζονται έναν πεπερασμένο Παρασκευά), δεν βλέπω να έχει πρόβλημα η απόδοση που μπήκε στον τίτλο του νήματος.



Θέμη, θα ήθελα να το εξηγήσεις λίγο, δεν έχω καταλάβει τι εννοείς. Όπως κι αν έχει, πάντοτε πολλοί Ροβινσώνες υπάρχουν, από την άποψη των ατομικών ανθρώπινων αναγκών. Επίσης, ο «Παρασκευάς» δεν είναι απαραίτητα πεπερασμένος, μπορεί να είναι επ' άπειρον ανανεούμενος (αυτό θα μπορούσαμε να το πούμε _the fallacy of the tragedy of the commons_).

Μήπως, πάλι, θέλεις να πεις ότι συντηρητικές απόψεις όπως του Χάρντιν θα πρέπει να αποδίδονται αναλόγως, ότι δηλαδή τα _κοινά_ ανήκουν κατά κάποιο τρόπο στη γλώσσα του «προοδευτικού» σιναφιού;

Εις κάθε περίπτωση, νομίζω ότι τα _κοινά_ έχουν καθιερωθεί για τα καλά (μην ξεχνάμε ότι το νήμα άνοιξε το 2010) και θα έπρεπε να βρίσκονται στον τίτλο.

Αναφορικά με τα παραπάνω, παραθέτω μερικές ακόμη σχετικές -και σημαντικές- δημοσιεύσεις (ίσως κάποιοι βρουν ενδιαφέρον και το πρόγραμμα του φεστιβάλ):

3ο Φεστιβάλ των Κοινών / CommonsFest – Ανοικτό κάλεσμα συμμετοχής
CommonsFest > Φεστιβάλ των Κοινών
Πρόγραμμα Commons Fest 2015


----------



## Themis (May 9, 2015)

Πολύ συνοπτικά λόγω προχωρημένης ώρας αλλά και γενικότερης έλλειψης χρόνου:
- Η "τραγωδία των κοινών" έχει όντως καθιερωθεί και θα έπρεπε να βρίσκεται και στον τίτλο. Αλλά οι υπάρχουσες αποδόσεις σαφώς καλύπτουν τον Χάρντιν και διάφορες σημερινές νομικές έννοιες, ενώ ταυτόχρονα μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν επεξηγηματικά.
- Οι διάφορες ροβινσονάδες είναι αστικά ιδεολογήματα που ανάγουν το καπιταλιστικό άτομο σε αρχή του παντός και ύστερα ανακατασκευάζουν θεωρητικά τον καπιταλισμό εφαρμόζοντας τη λογική του στις καταστάσεις αυτές. Πρωθύστερα σχήματα επί ιδεολογικού χάρτου. Νομίζω ότι η παραμικρή ιστορική γνώση αρκεί για την αξιολόγηση τέτοιων θεωριών.
- Στην περίπτωση ειδικότερα του Χάρντιν έχουμε πολλούς μικρούς καπιταλιστές επιχειρηματίες που νέμονται έναν κοινόχρηστο πόρο. Η κατάρρευση των "κοινών" φαίνεται να αποτελεί ένα φαινόμενο τόσο φυσικό που είναι να απορεί κανείς τι χρειάστηκαν τόσα στρατά, φόνοι, κρεμάλες και πτωχοκομεία. Τα ώριμα φρούτα αλλιώς τα μάζευαν στο χωριό μου.
- Το μόνο που βλέπω να προκύπτει από το σχήμα του Χάρντιν, άθελά του, είναι ότι η μικρή εμπορευματική παραγωγή οδηγεί αφεύκτως σε συγκέντρωση κεφαλαίου, αλλά αυτό δεν θα το 'λεγες ρηξικέλευθο. Όσο για την πληθυσμιακή έκρηξη, στο κλασικό παράδειγμα της Αγγλίας ο πληθυσμός ήταν μειωμένος λόγω του Μαύρου Θανάτου όταν άρχισαν οι μαζικές περιφράξεις επί δυναστείας Τυδώρ (βλ. π.χ. εδώ).


----------

